# arguably = κατά μία άποψη, κατά την άποψη ορισμένων



## mikenakis (Jan 22, 2011)

> Crime is arguably the number one social issue for much of the Caribbean.



Νομίζω πως η ακριβής μετάφραση είναι το «ισχυρίσιμα», αλλά δεν συνηθίζουμε να λέμε κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε μια καλύτερη επιλογή ίσως να είναι το «προφανώς», ή ίσως και το «μάλλον». Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2011)

Μερικές επιλογές: _Υποστηρίζεται ότι_ το έγκλημα... ή _Υπάρχουν εκτιμήσεις/ισχυρισμοί ότι_... ή, (όσο κατεβαίνει η ποιότητα των επιχειρημάτων,) _Λέγεται ότι_...

Με άλλα λόγια, εδώ δεν θα ακολουθούσα 1:1 την αγγλική σύνταξη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2011)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι το _arguably_ είναι μια από τις χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις όπου δεν ακολουθούμε την αγγλική σύνταξη. Εγώ βάζω και το: _Μπορεί να ειπωθεί ότι..._


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2011)

Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μια από τις παραπάνω περιφράσεις ή, ίσως, "θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποστηρίξει ότι..." (αυτό το συνιστώ αν πληρώνεστε με τη λέξη του μεταφράσματος, έχει συντελεστή 6:1)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 22, 2011)

Θα απορρίπτατε όλοι το "ίσως"; 
Το έγκλημα είναι/αποτελεί ίσως το μεγαλύτερο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα για μεγάλο τμήμα της Καραϊβικής.


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2011)

Εγώ θα έλεγα: πιθανώς, ίσως - χωρίς να αποκλείω το μάλλον. Αν σταθούμε αυστηρά στη σημασία, νομίζω ότι το "θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί ότι" είναι λίγο. Σωστότερο μάλλον θα ήταν το "θα μπορούσε ευλόγως να υποστηριχθεί ότι".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2011)

Συμφωνώ για την περίφραση, νομίζω ότι η μονολεκτική απόδοση (με την εξαίρεση του «ίσως») είναι αγγλισμός.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

Να 'στε καλά, μου αφήσατε την αγαπημένη μου φράση, που δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά: *κατά μία άποψη*. Τα λεξικά έχουν την πολύ πιο συνηθισμένη *από μία άποψη*.


----------



## mikenakis (Jan 22, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες αυτές τις πολύ καλές ιδέες. Τελικά τα «ίσως» και «μάλλον» είναι καλές επιλογές, αλλά το «κατά μια άποψη» ίσως να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2011)

Εγώ με το _arguably_ έχω συνήθως την αίσθηση ότι αυτός που το γράφει ή το λέει διαχωρίζει λίγο τη θέση του, αποστασιοποιείται κάπως από την άποψη που εισάγει με το _arguably_ ή έστω νίπτει τας χείρας του και αποφεύγει να πάρει ο ίδιος θέση. Μπορεί να είμαι υπερβολικός, αλλά εμένα μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση πως το αφήνει σχετικά φλου, ώστε αυτός που το διαβάζει ή το ακούει να μην αντιδράσει με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα αντιδρούσε αν ήταν διατυπωμένο ως ξεκάθαρη τοποθέτηση του συγγραφέα ή ομιλητή η οποία τον έβρισκε αντίθετο. Διότι, όταν κάποιος θέλει να πει το «ίσως» ή το «μάλλον» με το όνομά του, τότε λέει _perhaps_, _possibly_, _maybe_, _rather_, _probably_, _likely_, έχει τα κότσια βρε αδερφέ να εισαγάγει τη θέση του μ' ένα _I daresay_ που λέει ο λόγος — και δεν έχει ανάγκη να καταφεύγει σε θολούρες όπως το _arguably_. Από περιέργεια άνοιξα και τον Roget και παρατήρησα ότι το _arguable_ είναι παρέα με λέξεις όπως τα _doubtful_, _speculative_, _debatable_ και _controversial_ — έξω από την κατηγορία Possibility. Με το αποπάνω σεντόνι επιχείρησα λοιπόν να εξηγήσω το γιατί προτιμώ τις περιφραστικές, απρόσωπες και ουδετεροποιημένες αποδόσεις.


----------



## Themis (Jan 23, 2011)

Κόρη Θέμη εδώ, πλήρως αγγλοτραφής. 
Το επιχείρημα του συσχετισμού της έννοιας του arguable με την καλύτερη δυνατή απόδοση του arguably δυστυχώς δεν στέκει. Όπως και στην ελληνική γλώσση, συχνά λέξεις που όχι απλώς σχετίζονται ετυμολογικά αλλά είναι και άμεσα παράγωγα άλλων λέξεων αποκτούν πάραυτα νόημα διαφοροποιημένο και αποδεσμευμένο από το εννοιολογικό εύρος της ρίζας τους.
Έτσι και στην περίπτωση αυτή, όπου το arguably δεν σημαίνει αυτό που ίσως θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει. Ενώ η καταγωγή του δείχνει προς μια απόδοση του στυλ "κάποιος θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί", στην τρέχουσα Αγγλική χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "nearly unarguably". Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν αποδίδει το περιφραστικό "είναι γενικά αποδεκτό πως είναι έτσι, αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω αντιδράσεις από κάποιους διαφωνούντες, κάνω ζογκλερισμούς".
Εγώ θα το μετέφραζα ως "πιθανόν".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2011)

Themis said:


> Ουσιαστικά λοιπόν αποδίδει το περιφραστικό "είναι γενικά αποδεκτό πως είναι έτσι, *αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω αντιδράσεις από κάποιους διαφωνούντες, κάνω ζογκλερισμούς*". Εγώ θα το μετέφραζα ως "πιθανόν".


Εεεμμ, λες αυτό που είπα κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Για να ξαναδούμε τη λέξη, το επίρρημα _arguably_ δείχνει τη βεβαιότητα κάποιων για κάτι, όχι τη βεβαιότητα όλων. 

Στο ODE:

*arguably* It may be argued (used to qualify the statement of an opinion or belief): 
_She is arguably the greatest woman tennis player of all time.
Despite his shy, modest nature Sindelar was arguably football's first superstar.
Murasaki Shikibui was the author of The Take Of Genji, arguably the world's first novel.
By the way Big Tom was arguably the greatest full back in the history of the game. _
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/arguably

Δηλαδή: *κατά μία άποψη, κατά την άποψη ορισμένων, θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει, πιθανότατα, ενδεχομένως* (αρχίζουμε και χαλαρώνουμε με αυτά, γιατί χάνεται η βεβαιότητα που έχουν κάποιοι αν και όχι όλοι).

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ: πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, αναμφίβολα, αναμφισβήτητα, αναντίρρητα, κατά γενική ομολογία.


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...]ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ: πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας, αναμφίβολα, αναμφισβήτητα, αναντίρρητα, κατά γενική ομολογία.



Προφανώς κάποιοι μπερδεύουν το _*arguably*_ με το _*inarguably/unarguably*_. Όμως ίσως και η σύγχυση να οφείλεται στο γεγονός του ότι μερικά λεξικά, όπως για παράδειγμα εδώ, παρέχουν τον ακόλουθο ορισμό για τον όρο (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευσταθεί)

arguably: The adverb arguably means that the assertion is open to debate or argument, but it usually implies that the assertion can be supported, *proven*, or shown by persuasive argument. (H υπογράμμιση δική μου)

ΥΓ. Και από το Wiktionary:

As can be supported or proven by sound logical deduction, evidence, and precedent. (http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/arguably)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τους ορισμούς. Δείχνουν ότι η λέξη δεν συνοδεύεται από τη σιγουριά του αναμφισβήτητου ή της γενικής αποδοχής. Κάποιος είναι σίγουρος για την άποψή του αλλά θα πρέπει να την αποδείξει κιόλας στους άλλους. Αυτό δηλαδή που προσπαθώ να κάνω από το #8. The best definition for _arguably_ arguably is...


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ με τους ορισμούς. Δείχνουν ότι η λέξη δεν συνοδεύεται από τη σιγουριά του αναμφισβήτητου...



Το *proven* πώς το ερμηνεύεις;;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Γεγονός είναι ότι η λέξη δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να υπάρχει αντικειμενική και αποδείξιμη αλήθεια. Συνήθως αφορά υποκειμενικές απόψεις. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να _αποδείξεις_ τους ισχυρισμούς των παραδειγμάτων του ODE. Κοίταξα τα παραδείγματα στο Collins (το άλλο λεξικό που συνήθως δίνει πολλά παραδείγματα από Corpus). Εκεί υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να περάσει από αποδεικτική διαδικασία. Ίσως. Arguably.

THE RIGHT WHEELS After tyres, wheels arguably take the most punishment on a wet training ride.
Cycling Weekly (2004) 

Τα συνώνυμα εκεί:
= possibly, potentially, conceivably, plausibly, feasibly, questionably, debatably, deniably, disputably, contestably, controvertibly, dubitably, refutably
Πουθενά βεβαιότητα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Πάντα σε θαυμάζω για το πόσο σύντομα ανταποκρίνεσαι στα μηνύματά μου (και σε όλων βέβαια)!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για να ξαναδούμε τη λέξη, το επίρρημα _arguably_ δείχνει τη βεβαιότητα κάποιων για κάτι, όχι τη βεβαιότητα όλων.



Ακριβώς αυτό το σκεπτικό νομίζω ότι οδηγεί και στην απόδοση του *arguably* ως *για μερικούς / κάποιους / ορισμένους*.


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2014)

Πρόκειται για ένα από τα ζητήματα στα οποία δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορούν οι αποδόσεις αυτές να μας διευκολύνουν στη μετάφραση, αλλά είναι επί της ουσίας λίγες. Είναι σαν να λένε "υπάρχει και άλλη μια άποψη", κάτι που τοποθετεί την άποψη αυτή σε ξεκάθαρα μειοψηφική θέση. Νομίζω ότι το arguably τοποθετεί τη σχετική άποψη σε θέση ισχύος: θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα/ ευλόγως να υποστηριχθεί - θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί - ίσως...

Παραθέτω κάποια λεξικά που (προσπαθούν να) παρακολουθούν τη ζωντανή χρήση:
*- Collins Cobuild*
You can use arguably when you are stating your opinion or belief, as a way of giving more authority to it.
_They are arguably the most important band since The Rolling Stones..._
*- Longman*
used when giving your opinion to say that there are good reasons why something might be true:
_Senna was arguably the greatest racing driver of all time._
*- ODE*
it may be argued (used to qualify the statement of an opinion or belief):
_she is arguably the greatest woman tennis player of all time._
*- Wiktionary*
As can be supported or proven by sound logical deduction, evidence, and precedent.

Φυσικά, δεν προτείνω να ξαναρχίσουμε τη συζήτηση από την αρχή. Απλώς, αν το ζήτημα καταντά κρίσιμο σε κάποια συμφραζόμενα, ο μεταφραστής καλό θα είναι να έχει κατά νου ότι ο συγγραφέας νομίζει (χωρίς να δηλώνει βεβαιότητα) πως μάλλον έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

_Edit:_ Προσκομίζω φρέσκα ψάρια. Τα αγγλογαλλικά λεξικά Collins-Robert και Hachette-Oxford αποδίδουν αμφότερα και τα δύο  το "arguably" με το "sans doute", το οποίο αναμφισβήτητα [sans aucun doute / sans nul doute] σημαίνει: _κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, μάλλον_.


----------



## pontios (Oct 5, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, μάλλον.




Συμφωνώ.
Η πιο απλή ερμηνεία του arguably (χωρίς να χαθεί η εννοιολογική ουσία της λέξης) νομίζω είναι ... μάλλον, ενδεχομένως ή ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέροντα ορισμό έχει και το Macmillan:

used for stating your opinion or belief, especially when you think other people may disagree:
_This is arguably the best club in town._
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/arguably


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Να προσθέσω άλλη μια εναλλακτική δέσμη αποδόσεων, στην εξής μορφή

Να το κουβεντιάσουμε (ή: το κουβεντιάζουμε) /να το συζητήσουμε (το συζητάμε) αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι έτσι κι έτσι.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

Themis said:


> Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορούν οι αποδόσεις αυτές να μας διευκολύνουν στη μετάφραση



Μ' αυτό ακριβώς το σκεπτικό, επαναφέρω κι εγώ την πρότασή μου, βελτιωμένη: *για μερικούς / κάποιους / ορισμένους / αρκετούς / πολλούς* (ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Να μια ωραία συλλογή με *arguably* από τις βρετανικές εφημερίδες, μια και η λέξη είναι από τις αγαπημένες των δημοσιογράφων για να μπορούν να σερβίρουν υπερθετικούς βαθμούς χωρίς να δεσμεύονται:

https://www.google.gr/search?q="arg...es.co.uk+OR+site:ft.com+OR+site:economist.com

Και για να υποστηρίξω και τις προτάσεις του προλαλήσαντος:

The Wire is arguably the greatest television programme ever made
Για πολλούς η σειρά The Wire είναι η καλύτερη όλων των εποχών.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> για να μπορούν να σερβίρουν υπερθετικούς βαθμούς χωρίς να δεσμεύονται


Εκεί νομίζω βρίσκεται και το ζουμί της χρήσης του arguably. Έχω δηλαδή την εντύπωση πως στον πυρήνα της χρήσης δεν είναι ούτε ο μετριασμός της βεβαιότητας (τα ίσως, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, μάλλον του Θέμη), ούτε το αν η πρόταση που μετριάζεται με το arguably υποστηρίζεται από πολλούς ή λίγους (η δέσμη αποδόσεων του dominotheory), αλλά το ίδιο το γεγονός της υπερβολής / προκλητικότητας της φράσης που ακολουθεί. 

Δεν θα πούμε: 
The Wire is arguably a pleasant television programme

Θα πούμε όμως αυτό που παρέθεσε ο Ν.:
The Wire is arguably the greatest television programme ever made

Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ορισμένοι / πολλοί / μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα θεωρούν το The Wire μια από τις καλύτερες σειρές έβερ, ή μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ο ομιλητής μόλις είδε τη σειρά, ξετρελάθηκε, έγραψε ότι είναι η καλύτερη σειρά έβερ και μετά από ώριμη σκέψη αποφάσισε να μετριάσει την πρόταση για να μην προκαλέσει τους φανατικούς του True Detective. 

Οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να επιλεγεί μια μόνο δέσμη ερμηνειών που να μετριάζει πάντοτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο τον υπερθετικό ή την προκλητική δήλωση που ακολουθεί. Μετριάζουμε ανά περίπτωση είτε τον βαθμό βεβαιότητας είτε το ποσοστό υποστηρικτών της φράσης που ακολουθεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Έτσι. :up:


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

να καταθέσω κι εγώ τη μία και μόνη αμερικάνικη άποψη πανεθνικώς?
άλλο το'να, κι άλλο τ'άλλο

εξηγούμαι:
τα arguable και arguably όπως τ'αντιλαμβανόμαστ' εδώ, διαφέρουν πολύ σημασιολογικά. 
τα εξής παραδείγματα μιλούν από μόνα τους:
_
It's arguable whether there will be a..._
σημαίνει it's up to debate, ελληνιστί «συζητείται/είναι αμφισβητήσιμο το κατά πόσον θα...»

_
It's arguably the best of its kind._
θεωρείται/είναι αναμφισβήτητα το καλύτερο στο είδος του/του είδους.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 10, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> _
> It's arguably the best of its kind._
> θεωρείται/είναι αναμφισβήτητα το καλύτερο στο είδος του/του είδους.



Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μάλλον *unarguably*:
_Laver was, unarguably, one of the greatest tennis players of all time._
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/unarguable#unarguably

Δες κι εδώ (τις απαντήσεις από native speakers):
Arguably vs unarguably


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> _It's arguably the best of its kind._
> θεωρείται/είναι αναμφισβήτητα το καλύτερο στο είδος του/του είδους.



Είναι η λανθασμένη εντύπωση για τη γενικευμένη χρήση. Όποιος θέλει να πει ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία για το ότι κάτι είναι ΧΧΧ (ακολουθεί κάποιος υπερθετικός), έχει να διαλέξει από πολλές λέξεις, όπως:
certainly, definitely, doubtless(ly), evidently, for certain, for sure, indisputably, indubitably, plainly, surely, undeniably, undoubtedly, unmistakably, unquestionably, without doubt 
(Ξεσηκωμένα από εδώ, όπου πουθενά δεν υπάρχει _arguably_.)

Αν διαλέξει το _arguably_ για να πει «αναμφισβήτητα», κάτι δεν έχει καταλάβει καλά.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

Like it or not, folks, language hardly ever develops in a logically manicured and linear fashion.
English, with its myriad of varieties, is no exception. 

Outside the academia, "unarguably" is an alien to current American usage. Arguably is the norm.
It may defy logic for some, but so does your "εφέτος" which "logically" should have been "επέτος."

Come on now, don't act surprised. Since when have people been logical?
Take an honest look at world history and make peace with its illogical continuum.

Live long and prosper...


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ...
> Live long and prosper...



Επειδή δεν έχω προφτάσει να σε καλωσορίσω, ΠαράκτιαΟμίχλη, και μου άρεσε ο χαιρετισμός:

Red Shirt Boogie Blues - The Enterprise Blues Band (arguably the best starship band out there, where no man has gone before)






Και ανταποδίδω με μια απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά: Ευτυχείτε  
κι έναν χαιρετισμό από άλλο σύμπαν: May the Fourth be with you. 

I'm taking the nickel on this matter, the 5th.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

You trekkie, too? I love you, man!
Thx for the clip. Too funny. Too good. Just awesome


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 11, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Like it or not, folks, language hardly ever develops in a logically manicured and linear fashion.
> English, with its myriad of varieties, is no exception.
> 
> Outside the academia, "unarguably" is an alien to current American usage. Arguably is the norm.
> ...



Γεια σου πατριωτάκι! Ξέρεις πόσοι άνθρωποι, here in the Old Country, χρησιμοποιούν τις εκφράσεις *αποθανατίζω*, *έχω απηυδήσει* και *παρανομαστής*;
Should we include them in the dictionaries too? :glare:

All in all, there's no surprise at all - as you said, English comes in myriads of varieties.
But I believe you would be more accurate if you compared the usage of "*unarguably*" to that of "*έχω απαυδήσει*" :)

No hard feelings, though - just playin' with words


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 11, 2014)

Ya su patriotaki, too.
Say, mate, does anyone use that word in everyday speech down under?...unarguably? 
"who" that? not in my neck of the woods 

That said, and to answer your comment,...No, there's no comparison between the two.
But between "irregardless" and "απαυδήσει"? Oh yes, absolutely comparable.

Both of them impostors.
Both of them in daily use.
Both of them looking at you with a straight face saying:

"If anyone has any objections to our existence, now is a good time to remain silent."

Say whaaat? 
This is when I get a brain seizure. Could someone call 911 for me, please?


----------



## Themis (Oct 11, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Ξέρεις πόσοι άνθρωποι, here in the Old Country, χρησιμοποιούν τις εκφράσεις *αποθανατίζω*, *έχω απηυδήσει* και *παρανομαστής*;
> Should we include them in the dictionaries too? :glare:


Ας σημειωθεί παρεμπιπτόντως ότι τόσο το ΛΚΝ όσο και το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρουν το "αποθανατίζω", και κατά τη γνώμη μου πάρα πολύ καλά κάνουν. Όσο και να 'ναι, μέχρι εντελώς πρόσφατα το έλεγε το 100% των Ελλήνων και τώρα το λέει τουλάχιστον το 95% (αν και ομολογουμένως, στην πολύ μικρή μειοψηφία των φυσικών ομιλητών της γλώσσας οι οποίοι γράφουν εις ευήκοον  πολλών, το ποσοστό είναι σήμερα σαφώς διαφορετικό).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

Επειδή φοβάμαι ότι ο CoastalFog ξεστράτισε κάπως τη συζήτηση: με (μας) ενδιαφέρει η σωστή απόδοση τού _arguably_ σε λεξικά και, στη συνέχεια, σε μεταφράσεις. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι χρήσιμο να καταλαβαίνουμε με ποια σημασία το χρησιμοποιούν και αυτοί που ξέρουν τι λένε και αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι λένε. Όταν ένας δημοσιογράφος χρησιμοποιεί το _arguably_ με έναν υπερθετικό (#25) μεταφέρει την άποψη του κοινού όπως αυτός την έχει αντιληφθεί.



nickel said:


> Να μια ωραία συλλογή με *arguably* από τις βρετανικές εφημερίδες, μια και η λέξη είναι από τις αγαπημένες των δημοσιογράφων για να μπορούν να σερβίρουν υπερθετικούς βαθμούς χωρίς να δεσμεύονται:
> https://www.google.gr/search?q="arg...es.co.uk+OR+site:ft.com+OR+site:economist.com
> 
> The Wire is arguably the greatest television programme ever made
> Για πολλούς η σειρά The Wire είναι η καλύτερη όλων των εποχών.



Αν αυτό αποδοθεί «χωρίς καμιά αμφιβολία» («Η σειρά The Wire είναι χωρίς αμφιβολία η καλύτερη όλων των εποχών»), έχουμε μεταφραστικό λάθος, τουλάχιστον στην ανατολική όχθη του Ατλαντικού. Δεν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις την άποψη των άλλων και να λες «χωρίς καμιά αμφιβολία» — όταν οι απόψεις διχάζονται στα πάντα. Ή να ξέρεις την παραδοσιακή σημασία της λέξης, να θέλεις να πεις «αναμφισβήτητα» και αντί να χρησιμοποιήσεις σαφέστερη λέξη να χρησιμοποιείς το _arguably_. Η πρόκληση του μεταφραστή είναι ίσως να εντοπίσει ποιος αγράμματος μπορεί να λέει _arguably_ και να εννοεί «σίγουρα». Ε, άμα ακούσει κάποιον να λέει «I am arguably going to be there at seven», μπορεί να έχει πέσει πάνω σε τέτοιο φρούτο. (Μπορεί. Γιατί ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να το εννοεί χιουμοριστικά: «Οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι θα είμαι εκεί στις εφτά».  )


----------



## Themis (Oct 11, 2014)

Ένα βραδυφλεγές σχολιάκι στο πολύ καλό ποστ #26 του Πιδύου. Αποκλίνουμε σε δύο σημεία.

Πρώτον, νομίζω ότι το arguably δηλώνει πρωτίστως την άποψη εκείνου που το λέει, ότι δηλ. το θεωρεί πολύ πιθανό και εύλογο. Αν σχεδόν οι πάντες νομίζουν ότι ο καλύτερος ποδοσφαιριστής όλων των εποχών είναι ο Μαραντόνα, αλλά ο γράφων (ή ομιλών) θεωρεί ότι η θέση αυτή ανήκει δικαιωματικά στον Φούφουτο, αποκλείεται να πει ότι ο Μαραντόνα είναι arguably ο καλύτερος κτλ. Θα πει "κατά τη γνώμη των περισσοτέρων" κτλ. Αν δεν κάνω τραγικό λάθος, το arguably δεν χρησιμοποιείται _ποτέ_ για να ειπωθεί κάτι με το οποίο ο γράφων διαφωνεί, κάτι που ο ίδιος θεωρεί απίθανο ή παράλογο, έστω κι αν οι περισσότεροι ή σχεδόν όλοι οι άλλοι το ασπάζονται.

Δεύτερον, η μεγάλη διάδοση της χρήσης του arguably έχει αμβλύνει τις σημασιολογικές γωνίες, τις οποίες έχουμε ήδη τριχοτομήσει επαρκώς στο νήμα αυτό, και απαιτεί μια κατ' αρχήν απόδοση στα ελληνικά. Η σαφώς συχνότερη αντιστοίχισή του είναι, νομίζω, το "ίσως". Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να το τεκμηριώσω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλα αυτά τα υπερθετικά που ακολουθούν (ο μεγαλύτερος ποδοσφαιριστής όλων των εποχών, η ωραιότερη γυναίκα του κόσμου, ο σπουδαιότερος πρωθυπουργός στην ιστορία της χώρας) έχουν πολύ συχνά μπροστά τους ένα ταπεινό "ίσως", που κι αυτό δηλώνει την ίδια σχέση του γράφοντος με τον μεγαλόσχημο ισχυρισμό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

Με το πρώτο που λες δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά δεν έχω και καμιά όρεξη να διαφωνήσω.

Για τα διάφορα _ίσως, ενδεχομένως, πιθανόν_ και άλλα πιθανά συνώνυμα η μοναδική μου διαφωνία (και ο λόγος που δεν έχουν μπει αυτά στον τίτλο) είναι ότι νερώνουν την άποψη του λεξικογράφου. Ένα «ίσως» το λες και με «perhaps». Επίσης, το «ίσως θα βγούμε έξω απόψε» δεν το λες με «arguably». Κατά τ' άλλα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανένα «ίσως ο καλύτερος». (Κάτι τέτοια λέω, και στο τέλος ίσως θα πείσω και τον εαυτό μου να βάλω το «ίσως» στον τίτλο...)


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 11, 2014)

Themis said:


> Ας σημειωθεί παρεμπιπτόντως ότι τόσο το ΛΚΝ όσο και το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρουν το "αποθανατίζω", και κατά τη γνώμη μου πάρα πολύ καλά κάνουν. Όσο και να 'ναι, μέχρι εντελώς πρόσφατα το έλεγε το 100% των Ελλήνων και τώρα το λέει τουλάχιστον το 95% (αν και ομολογουμένως, στην πολύ μικρή μειοψηφία των φυσικών ομιλητών της γλώσσας οι οποίοι γράφουν εις ευήκοον  πολλών, το ποσοστό είναι σήμερα σαφώς διαφορετικό).



Θέμη, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά θα 'λεγα ότι μάλλον το _απαθανατίζουν_, ως γλωσσικό γεγονός (ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ξεκάθαρα).


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 12, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Ya su patriotaki, too.
> Say, mate, does anyone use that word in everyday speech down under?...unarguably?
> "who" that? not in my neck of the woods
> 
> ...



Αγαπητέ CoastalFog, νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος και κακώς επιμένεις σε μια τόσο απόλυτη άποψη.

Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ, θα χρησιμεύσει μια γρήγορη διαδικτυακή βόλτα ως το CORPUS OF CONTEMPORARY AMERICAN ENGLISH. Εκεί, κάνοντας τις σχετικές αναζητήσεις, θα δεις ότι το *unarguably* δίνει 45 αποτελέσματα και 41 το *irregardless*.

Και πριν μιλήσεις για αποστεωμένα ακαδημαϊκά περιβάλλοντα (#31) ή για τη δική σου άμεση εμπειρία (_not in my neck of the woods_), καλό θα είναι να μελετήσεις λίγο τα χαρακτηριστικά του συγκεκριμένου σώματος κειμένων, αν δεν το έχεις ήδη υπόψη σου.

The freely searchable 450-million-word Corpus of Contemporary American English (COCA) is the largest corpus of American English currently available, and the only publicly available corpus of American English to contain a wide array of texts from a number of genres.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_of_Contemporary_American_English


Υ.Γ. Δεν εννοούσα την Αυστραλία με το Old Country, χιουμοράκι ήταν και μιλούσα για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 12, 2014)

Ας μη ξεχνάμε και το _inarguably_ (με 63 αποτελέσματα).


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 12, 2014)

cougr said:


> Ας μη ξεχνάμε και το _inarguably_ (με 63 αποτελέσματα).



Έχεις πολύ δίκιο και, λόγω λατινικής καταγωγής, δείχνει και πιο λογικό. Ωστόσο, τουλάχιστον ένα ιδαίτερα αξιόπιστο λεξικό (Macmillan), το αγνοεί επιδεικτικά.

*Un- versus In-*
If it’s any consolation to you, the battle between _in-_ and _un-_ has been going on for centuries, with sometimes one form winning and sometimes the other, which suggests that the problem has been troubling English speakers for a very long time. As an example, for several centuries English had both _inability_ and _unability_, but the latter disappeared in the eighteenth century for no very obvious reason. Another is familiar from the American Declaration of Independence: “We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights ...”; these days, it’s _inalienable_ (it should always have been, by the rule, since _alien_ comes from the Latin _alienus_, of or belonging to another person or place).

A few pairs are still fighting it out, such as _inarguable_ and _unarguable_. 
http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-unv1.htm


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 13, 2014)

> As an example, for several centuries English had both inability and unability, but the latter disappeared in the eighteenth century for no very obvious reason.



Thanks for your kind research, dominotheory. 
I'm particularly thankful for the above quote which instantly got me thinking.

How is it that _inability _ made it to-date, but _unability _ didn't?
Is that another "impostor word," like the ones mentioned above? 

Where did it come from in the first place?..._Inable_? 
Never heard of it. Sure you'll find lots of hits on line with it, but most dictionaries consider it obsolete and recommend _unable _ or _not able_ in its stead.

Funny, we kept _unable_ for adjectival use, and _inability_ as its "derivative" noun 
Usage examples:
_I'm unable to come to the phone right now_...and
_I didn't talk to him due to his inability to come to the phone at that time_.


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Never heard of it.


You are not supposed to have heard of a word "that most dictionaries consider obsolete" - or rather, according to my own research, dead and buried a long time ago, as they completely ignore it. Unless you are a vampire, of course. 

Ομιχλώδη τα της γλώσσας, CoastalFog.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

...
_Pardon me, but your teeth are in my neck_ 



Spoiler










I'll be Alfred, but who should we cast for Sarah, though?


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 13, 2014)

> You are not supposed to have heard of a word "that most dictionaries consider obsolete"



Themis, stop kidding me!
"Thou" is obsolete, and yet we've all heard of it 

Daeman, stop freaking me out! 
I was just watching Hannibal Lecter on TV 

View attachment 4695


----------

